# Davidoff 2000 Cigar Review - Flawless construction



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The cigar itself is nothing special, not really complex, quite subtle and mild, but the appearance and construction are right next to flawless, whi...

Read the full review here: Davidoff 2000 Cigar Review - Flawless construction


----------

